# Classic car show nec nov 2018



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

Is anyone visiting the classic car show at the new in Birmingham in November ? I Should have My R34 GTR V spec on display there just wondering if anyone else would be around ?


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

dippa said:


> Is anyone visiting the classic car show at the new in Birmingham in November ? I Should have My R34 GTR V spec on display there just wondering if anyone else would be around ?


 yes I will be


----------

